# Điều Tối Kỵ Khi Đặt Giường Ngủ Trong Phòng



## thuthuytatana (18/7/19)

Mọi người ai cũng quan tâm đến việc sở hữu phòng ngủ vừa đẹp vừa thoải mái, nhưng rất ít gia đình quan tâm đến việc phong thủy trong phòng ngủ, luôn tùy tiện đặt vị trí các đồ vật theo sở thích riêng khiến cho sức khỏe, tình cảm, cuộc sống trở nên đảo lộn.
 
Hôm nay, TATANA muốn chia sẻ những kiến thức về các đồ vật tối kị không nên đặt trong phòng ngủ của mình,các bạn có thể tham khảo qua nhé.





​
*1. Đặt gương soi đối diện với giường ngủ*
Giường ngủ nằm đối diện với gương soi sẽ dễ khiến giấc ngủ của bạn rơi vào trạng thái mê man, ban đêm hay giật mình thức giấc
Vì thế, cần đặt gương soi ở phía bên hông của giường ngủ hoặc ở 2 bên đầu của giường ngủ để đảm bảo cho bạn một giấc ngủ ngon.






_Nên đặt gương soi bênh cạnh giường sẽ phù hợp hơn _​
*2. Giường ngủ đối diện cửa phòng*
Nếu nằm phần chân hướng ra phòng ngủ có thể khiến bạn hay bị tê chân, chân không cử động được, dễ gây lạnh lòng bàn chân,...
Nếu nằm phần đầu hướng ra cửa sẽ khiến cho bạn cảm thấy đau đầu sau khi thức dậy, hay mơ những chuyện kì lạ ,....
Cho nên, khi đặt giường ngủ nên né vị trí này ra để không gây mệt mỏi co cơ thể sau khi thức dậy.






​
*3. Phòng tắm hay nhà vệ sinh đối diện với giường ngủ*
Theo phong thủy nếu đặt giường ngủ đối diện với phòng tắm hay nhà vệ sinh sẽ làm cho vận mệnh cũng như tiền tài đi xuống, công việc hay học tập điều không đạt như ý muốn.






_Tuy nhiên, cần tránh cửa vệ sinh đối diện cửa phòng tắm nhé_​ 
*4. Giường ngủ nằm phía trên, nhà bếp nấu nằm tầng phía dưới*
Không nên đặt giường ngủ nằm cạnh gian bếp hay phía trên bếp nấu, như thế tạo cảm giác làm cho bạn khi ngủ sẽ thấy nóng bức, khó chịu, gặp ác mộng, đau đầu suy nghĩ.






_Nếu nhà bạn thiết kế cấu trúc này thù cần đặt nệm nằm lệch sang môt bên tránh phạm điều kỵ_​
*5. Treo thanh xà hay vật chắn phía trên giường*
Việc treo vật chắn hay thanh xà phía trên giường sẽ làm cho bạn có cảm giác bị áp lực đè nặng, khó chìm vào giấc ngủ sâu. Nên cân nhắc thật kỹ việc sắp xếp các đồ vật trong phòng ngủ một cách hợp lí nhất để tránh ảnh hưởng đến cuộc sống cá nhân.






_Nên tránh đặt giường ngủ như thế này_​
Trên đây là một số điều kiêng kỵ trong cách đặt giường ngủ trong phòng bạn, mong rằng bạn có thể tham khảo và bố trí giường ngủ của bạn trong phòng được phù hợp nhất để có một giấc ngủ ngon cho ngày làm việc và học tập mới. Hãy thường xuyên truy cập tin tức tại TATANA để tìm thêm một số mẹo vặt gia đình hữu ích cho bạn nhé !

*TATANA *​


----------

